
Show HN: Kube-router: A distributed load balancer, firewal, router for Kubernetes - murali-reddy
https://github.com/cloudnativelabs/kube-router
======
murali-reddy
Kube-router is a distributed load balancer, firewall and router for
Kubernetes. Kube-router can be configured to provide on each cluster node:

a IPVS/LVS based service proxy on each node for ClusterIP and NodePort service
types, providing service discovery and load balancing

an ingress firewall for the pods running on the node as per the defined
Kubernetes network policies using iptables and ipset

a BGP router to advertise and learn the routes to the pod IP's for cross-node
pod-to-pod connectivity

